# ID these plants please



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

the tall red ones and 








these lil guys
and I found these ones in the creek and in the field where marshes form by my house, 








figured Id see how it does in my tank... some kind of weedy plant (sterilized it with 5% bleach first)
anyone know what it is( I live in northern cali)


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

First is some kind of Ludwigia I think. The second Staurogyne repens. The last one, I've never seen. Not sure whether you can keep it submersed for very long. Hydrocotyle or perhaps Ranunculus is the most likely genus. But I don't recognize it.


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

Interesting, the second plant is s.repens for sure, was it growing emerged near by? That us a near plant, the first one for sure is a ludwigia. Next time you go out can you take pictures of what is growing emerged as well. Looks like you gave a gem of collecting spot


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

well the repens and ludwig I bought but the third I found, it is most likely Hydrocotyle moschata , going to see how long it'll stay emerged or see if it tries to reach for the water surface etc, ik alot of other species of hydrocotyle are aquatic so I hpe this one is as well, there is also a lake nearby called horseshoe lake that has 4leaf clovers surrounding the entire lake(ironic I know). from what I hear a lot of four leaf clovers are also aquatic. and out here the four leaf ones ONLY grow when they are by water, cant find them otherwise. ALSO the water is brown at the lake so no plants grow underwater due to lack of light, which makes me think thats why I see them only surrounding the lake. going to try to submerge those as well, also a lot of aquatic grass that I've noticed that I may try to clone


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

So you've collected it in NZ? First I thought it might be a Geranium, there are several small cranesbill species in Europe with leaves like that. But after your mention of Hydrocotyle moschata I've found that: http://www.terrain.net.nz/friends-of-te-henui-group/weeds/hydrocotyle-hydrocotyle-moschata.html
ID of native plants without info about the origin is often hardly possible.


----------



## Ras (Oct 20, 2013)

Im actually in northern california, it is a wild growing plant here, may not be actually native though


----------

